# Mike and Chris Ulbrik died



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi,

I know quite a few of folks that race onroad, especially in Michigan, used to race oval so you probably know the Ulbrik's. However, you may not have heard that Mike and Chris Ulbrik died yesterday in an accident (I do not know the details).

There are some threads about it in the oval section on here.

Just wanted to let you know in case you do not frequent the oval chat boards.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Leslie from Lazer Speedway found the Obituary info for those who can attend the visitation and funeral.

October 14, 2006

MICHAEL and CHRISTOPHER Age 23 and Age 17 died October 12, 2006. Beloved sons of Frank (Deanna) Ulbrik and Dawn Lopp. Dearest brothers of Frankie, Jr. (Amy). 

Visitation Sunday 2-9 p.m. with a 5:30 p.m. Rosary. Funeral Monday 11:30 a.m. at Wujek-Calcaterra & Sons, Inc., 36900 Schoenherr Rd. at Metro Parkway (16 Mile Rd.) Interment White Chapel. 

Please share memories with the family at their "On Line Guest Book" at WujekCalcaterra.com.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Macomb Daily : Brothers die in head-on crash 10/14/06


----------

